# Finished Rail Fence Diamond



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

My SIL finished off our joint-effort Rail Fence Diamond quilt top. The long arm quilter used a variegated thread, with 1" color gradiations, and the panto is a musical notes and staff pattern. In the close up , you can see the color change. This quilt is being donated to the Green Bay Boys Choir fundraiser in April. I'm still really tickled with how easily the corners matched...not my technique, butt the effortless work of a good, vintage, Singer 301a named Maggie!


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

That turned out beautiful. What a treasure someone will have.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I LOVE the fabrics.  
Look very Mary Englebright-ish.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------

